# New Layout



## cupajoe (Jan 21, 2008)

I redid my sig and avatar so it would be like the goomba Andrew Dickman sketched (http://andrewdickman.deviantart.com/art/Goomba-5386669). It goes with my blog as well. What are your thoughts?


----------



## HippoSheep (Jan 21, 2008)

The sketch...


----------



## crkdshad (Jan 21, 2008)

harharhar


----------



## Lufagathrath (Jan 22, 2008)

be better with a border so that to pic getting cutoff doesn't look so unnatural


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Lufagathrath @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> be better with a border so that to pic getting cutoff doesn't look so unnatural


Agreed. It would improve appearance.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep, a 1 px border would be sufficient enough.


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 23, 2008)

Should I make a border on the avatar or signature? Or both?


----------



## xJonny (Jan 23, 2008)

I think more so the avatar


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 25, 2008)

How's that?


----------

